# A cheeky ask - upload size



## Chickenstrip (20/7/20)

Would it be possible to increase the upload size for images?

The phones of this day and age take high Res images. When I post to the classifieds I have to take a photo then screenshot the photo to reduce its size and quality before I can upload.

It makes the image quality far worse. Phones are only going to be taking larger photos from here on. So this is a plea to increase the upload size. However due to costs involved I'm happy to just keep doing it the way I'm doing it.

Figured there's no harm in bringing up the topic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/20)

I use ACDsee to reduce my forum pics to 800x600 which is the optimum size for forums these days and the pics are plenty good enough methinks?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I use ACDsee to reduce my forum pics to 800x600 which is the optimum size for forums these days and the pics are plenty good enough methinks?
> View attachment 201853



Is this a mobile application or pc? Definitely not an issue if posting from the pc. There are definitely some workarounds for the phone too. 

Next time I'll see if I can lower my image quality before I snap a photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Is this a mobile application or pc? Definitely not an issue if posting from the pc. There are definitely some workarounds for the phone too.
> 
> Next time I'll see if I can lower my image quality before I snap a photo.



Ahhh yes on my PC. They do have a mobile version but I don't do much online browsing on my phone so haven't played with that yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/20)

I sometimes forget that not everyone is old and prefer a large PC screen and real keyboard to play online.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/20)

But now that I think about it it would be nice to be able for the forum to accept a large picture upload and convert it on the fly to 800x600 before using it in a post!

@Gizmo @Silver have been tagged!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/7/20)

For the moment I'll stick to what works. But it would be very convenient to get that functionality implemented. I spend less than 1% of my time on the forum via pc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

I too do the screenshot cut hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH (20/7/20)

I'm not sure about Android devices, but iPhone allows for a resizing of photos for upload - mine usually drop from 3Mb + to around 870kb.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (20/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I sometimes forget that not everyone is old and prefer a large PC screen and real keyboard to play online.



I do too. Can't stand reading things or typing on my phone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (20/7/20)

I have an app on my phone to reduce picture size. It's called Photo & Picture Resizer.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Thanks @Chickenstrip and @Rob Fisher 

we will take it onboard and look into it

What I’ve been doing for quite some time is use 3rd party app, Tapatalk for uploading images
It allows for image resizing on the fly and gives you three options as you upload the image
It would be great if we could implement that functionality on the forum itself
While tapatalk is great for images it doesn’t have all the other functionality of the forum (various rating icons, voting on polls, rsvp etc)

I only use Tapatalk for uploading images From the phone
Browsing the forum on my mobile phone is ok using the normal browser , but I prefer using my iPad or the PC

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Testing image upload

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

DavyH said:


> I'm not sure about Android devices, but iPhone allows for a resizing of photos for upload - mine usually drop from 3Mb + to around 870kb.




You are 100% right @DavyH
Thank you so much for this

I just went to check now and iPhone gives you the choice when selecting a picture what size you want

For the one above I selected “Small”

am going to select medium now

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Wow, this is amazing @DavyH

it works beautifully, image size change on the fly

when selecting the image, you tap just below it and it says image size

original pic was huge (3000 by 4000 pixels I think) - 3.5 MB in file size
Small was like 69kB
Medium was about 200 kB - I think that looks to me like 600 by 800

This wasn’t available before and I’ve been using tapatalk for ages
Must be something new in iPhone with latest iOS

*we just need someone to check if Android has that function natively while browsing the forum on the browser.*

wow, I can’t believe this, amazing

@Rob Fisher , check this out

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Testing again




This is the option it now gives (on my iPhone) when you select a photo

When you select that it gives you
Original size
Small
Medium
Large

Fantastic !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/20)

This is a 2.54Mb file that I uploaded via Tapatalk. I'm not sure if it was automatically resized...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Thanks @Grand Guru 

Are you on Android?

if so, can you test uploading an image using a normal browser on the forum

See if it has a way to adjust the image size on the fly as you are about to upload.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/7/20)

Yes I'm in android @Silver. I used Chrome to upload the same file, no questions asked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (21/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I sometimes forget that not everyone is old and prefer a large PC screen and real keyboard to play online.



So do I uncle Rob. Not much of a smartphone guy. My phone is for phoning. PC is for ... well...PC'ing.......hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

The thing is that while I prefer the bigger screen on the iPad and the PC - i often am out and about and want to take a picture and share it there and then - otherwise I will forget to do it later - or get too busy.

If I dont do it there and then - I usually don't get round to it

So it's nice to have the mobile browser for that - because nowadays almost all my photos are taken on the iPhone - its been a long time since I fired up my little Canon S110. (lovely camera) - but in most situations the iPhone is just as good - and for web its perfect

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)

OK, I just did the above from an Android phone. No option to resize natively. Guess I would need an app for that. This was on Chrome browser. No tapatalk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Stranger said:


> OK, I just did the above from an Android phone. No option to resize natively. Guess I would need an app for that. This was on Chrome browser. No tapatalk.



Thanks @Stranger 
That image is a good size IMO for the forum - not tiny but not too large.
Looks good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Testing again

This is what’s in my hand right now ...

this is medium size selected for the image upload straight from iPhone on safari browser

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

ok, so its confirmed

From iPhone it works beautifully well - you can select original image or 3 different sizes.
For me I like medium and small

Can't believe I discovered this today 

I think that might be the end of Tapatalk for me.
My goodness - what a relief - because Tapatalk has so many glitches. Often says failed to upload image then you have to do it a second time.

Thanks again @DavyH !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)

My phone says pic size 1.23 mb

Pic info on site says 28.34 KB (29,019 bytes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)

Resized on my PC to 800 x 600!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/20)

Now from my phone. Medium from the iPhone. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now from my phone. Medium from the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good @Rob Fisher 
Images look very similar to me

But it says you were using Tapatalk for the cellphone one.
Try with the normal browser (without Tapatalk)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/7/20)

Yip, it's cool. Thanks for the tip @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/7/20)

Alex said:


> View attachment 201972
> View attachment 201971
> 
> 
> Yip, it's cool. Thanks for the tip @Silver


Those are some serious cheese holes


----------



## Alex (22/7/20)

Christos said:


> Those are some serious cheese holes



Yip, just got the new *Glorious D* mouse, what a beast!!!.


----------

